# Fletchers Pond Michigan



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Headed north to scratch that ice itch. Ended up having a great fishing trip. 29.5 pike and 20 inch bass was the highlights fish wise. Think we iced 6 bass 25 or so gills a crappie and 15 or so pike I lost count. Countless flags.

Stayed at Fletchers landing. Decent place really nice people and cater to fishermen. Pretty cheep also. 11 inches of ice here with trucks being driven on the ice. Great trip.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cool! Good looking trip! Glad you got to go! Thanks for the pics for us who have all our stuff in the garage hopeless waiting....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.bet that was a blast!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Always nice to enjoy the outdoors. Nice job. Is that your pops ? Havent seen him in over 25 yrs.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool pics. 2 years of sketchy ice is no fun. Your dad still fish the dd tourney?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea that's dad. He still fishes one tournament not sure what one. They do it every year.

Thanks guys great trip and got to put some fish on the ice. All but 1 went back in. We did better than most for 2 days.


----------

